
Image Communication on Short Waves (2011) - dedalus
http://www.sstv-handbook.com/
======
curiousfab
Good memories of the late 90s - decoding SSTV images on 14 MHz on my 386DX40
with "JVfax" (DOS - now also available for Windows
[http://www.jvcomm.de/index_e.html](http://www.jvcomm.de/index_e.html)). All
you needed was a little converter that connected to the serial port, no sound
card!

Back then it was kind of a big deal to see "live" pictures from all over the
world, building up line by line.

Today SSTV is not much used any more on the shortwave bands but the ISS
regularly transmits SSTV pictures and it's still fascinating.

------
vel0city
I've been fascinated by SSTV in the amateur bands, but I am never quite
certain which frequencies to listen in on to try and hear some activity. What
frequencies are the most common to catch some interesting SSTV transmissions?
Obviously things like the space station ARISS on 145.800 is neat to tune into
as its overhead, but I'm looking for more.

~~~
dbcurtis
14.230

~~~
vel0city
Awesome, tuned in on some WebSDR stations and immediately found lots of
traffic. Time to set up a decent HF antenna and see what I can see from my
QTH. Any other frequencies with SSTV traffic common?

Thanks!

~~~
lb1lf
Once you've heard the warble of SSTV, it is quite simple to recognize - I hear
it all the time around 3850 and 7175kHz or so; this is in IARU R1. Other
regions may have other activity centres.

